# 24"-26" Monitor für Gaming, 3D Filme mit Touchscreen(optional)



## TampaPowers (28. September 2011)

*24"-26" Monitor für Gaming, 3D Filme mit Touchscreen(optional)*

Hallo,

Ich suche einen Monitor, der gut für Games geeignet ist, also niedrige Reaktionszeit hat. Ich möchte aber auch damit Filme und 3D Filme schauen, er sollte also mindestens 120HZ. Ein Touchscreen sollte möglichst auch enthalten sein, ist aber nicht unbedingt von Nöten. Es geht auch ein Fernseher, wenn bei den PC Monitoren nichts passendes dabei ist. Das Budget liegt bei 200-300€.
Bisher habe ich noch keinen Monitor mit all diesem gefunden, nur welche ohne Touchscreen. Ich bin etwas überfragt und bin mir nicht sicher auf welche Marke ich vertrauen soll.

Bitte um Antwort.


----------



## Poempel (28. September 2011)

*AW: 24"-26" Monitor für Gaming, 3D Filme mit Touchscreen(optional)*

Ich habe auch keine Erfahrung damit, aber das mit dem Touchscreen wird teuer. Hab bis jetzt nur die gefunden: 
Elo TouchSystems 2400LM, 24" (E741895) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland 
Elo TouchSystems 2420L, 24" (E355118) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## TR 0512 (28. September 2011)

*AW: 24"-26" Monitor für Gaming, 3D Filme mit Touchscreen(optional)*

Ansonsten halt den: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/572031


----------



## TampaPowers (28. September 2011)

*AW: 24"-26" Monitor für Gaming, 3D Filme mit Touchscreen(optional)*

Geht des vielleicht unter 300€ neu, mehr hab ich nämlich nicht als Budget.


----------



## Pixy (28. September 2011)

*AW: 24"-26" Monitor für Gaming, 3D Filme mit Touchscreen(optional)*

Ja geht es, dann musst du aber deine Wunschliste kürzen.


----------



## tobibo (29. September 2011)

Pixy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja geht es, dann musst du aber deine Wunschliste kürzen.



Wieso denn?
Da gibts doch ein paar mit Touchscreen, nur mit 120Hz gibts keinen.

@TE
Wie groß soll er denn sein?

Hier mal ab 23"
http://gh.de/?cat=montouch&xf=98_1920x1080~99_23&sort=p

Man müsste sich halt mal ein paar Tests zu den Touchscreens durchlesen...

Du musst dich eben entscheiden, ob 120Hz oder Touchscreen.


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2011)

*AW: 24"-26" Monitor für Gaming, 3D Filme mit Touchscreen(optional)*



> Du musst dich eben entscheiden, ob 120Hz oder Touchscreen.


Da wäre mir 120Hz deutlich lieber! Klare Empfehlung geht hier an den BenQ.  
BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Für was bräuchtest du denn den Touchscreen?


----------



## TampaPowers (29. September 2011)

*AW: 24"-26" Monitor für Gaming, 3D Filme mit Touchscreen(optional)*

Problem, der ist weit teurer als 300€. Das kann ich mir nicht leisten.
Was ist denn mit dem Acer G245HQbid?


----------



## Ulami (29. September 2011)

*AW: 24"-26" Monitor für Gaming, 3D Filme mit Touchscreen(optional)*

Schau hier nochmal:
xl2410t | Geizhals.at Österreich

Da sind zwei Angebote mit 250 und 265. Das sind Ausstellungsstücke der Gamescon mit 60Betriebsstunden. Hab ich mir selber grad gekauft und bin mehr als happy, nachdem ich recht kritisch an das Thema Gamermonitor herangegangen bin.

Am besten dort mal bei Ditech Deutschland(!) anrufen ditech.de und über Telefon bestellen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. September 2011)

*AW: 24"-26" Monitor für Gaming, 3D Filme mit Touchscreen(optional)*



TampaPowers schrieb:


> Problem, der ist weit teurer als 300€. Das kann ich mir nicht leisten.
> Was ist denn mit dem Acer G245HQbid?


 
den hab ich bei mir aufm schreibtisch, bin sehr zufrieden damit 
wenn du zu dem noch fragen hast, raus damit


----------



## TampaPowers (29. September 2011)

*AW: 24"-26" Monitor für Gaming, 3D Filme mit Touchscreen(optional)*

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich warten soll bis etwas mehr Geld vom Himmel fällt oder den Acer zu kaufen. Ist den BENQ denn signifikant besser als der Acer?


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2011)

*AW: 24"-26" Monitor für Gaming, 3D Filme mit Touchscreen(optional)*

Der BenQ ist bis heute der beste 24"er 120Hz-Monitor.  Der Inputlag des Acer wäre mir persönlich zu hoch. Der BenQ bietet das "rundere" Gesamtpaket. 
Testbericht über 9 Monitore in PC Games Hardware 3/2011


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. September 2011)

*AW: 24"-26" Monitor für Gaming, 3D Filme mit Touchscreen(optional)*

hmm, ich bin der meinung mein acer hatte input lag im einstelligen berreich ....
ich schau nachher mal ob ich des testbil wiederfinde, ansonsten muss ich halt ma in den keller und den crt nochmal hochschleppen zum testen


----------



## Supeq (29. September 2011)

*AW: 24"-26" Monitor für Gaming, 3D Filme mit Touchscreen(optional)*

Spar doch lieber noch nen Monat, sonst ärgerst du dich später nur, dass du das falsche gekauft hast^^


----------



## tobibo (29. September 2011)

Ulami schrieb:
			
		

> Schau hier nochmal:
> xl2410t | Geizhals.at Österreich
> 
> Da sind zwei Angebote mit 250 und 265. Das sind Ausstellungsstücke der Gamescon mit 60Betriebsstunden. Hab ich mir selber grad gekauft und bin mehr als happy, nachdem ich recht kritisch an das Thema Gamermonitor herangegangen bin.
> ...



Wie wärs, wenn du diesen Tipp mal berücksichtigen würdest?

60 Betriebsstunden alt und dafür 60Euro billiger, klingt nach nem fairen Angebot!


----------

